# New Owner - Generators And The 23krs



## Duc995 (May 7, 2007)

I am new to the Kargoroo and was wondering if you have any info and/or photos of a generator setup?

Do most people us portables or have some installed a generator as an aftermarket mod?

Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is what I done on my 23krs Roo..

Click for Link

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Dr. G
















I don't have a Roo nor a Generator







just a big Outbacker's WELCOME for you!!!

Welcome aboard - glad you've joined us!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I forgot that... Sorry..









Welcome and Congrats on the Roo...... You'll love it!

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dr. G
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new Roo!









We have the 28krs and a single Honda eu2000i portable generator that we just pull out of the garage and set it up out of the way with the Outback's power cord and adaptor plugged into it. At night we either bring it in or disguise it under the front entry steps...just depends where we're camping.

Where are you located??

Please post often and Happy Camping!


----------



## Duc995 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I am in central AZ - until the end of the month - at which time we are packing up the "Roo" and hitting the road! We're planning on traveling the entire summer in this contraption!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dr. G said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I am in central AZ - until the end of the month - at which time we are packing up the "Roo" and hitting the road! We're planning on traveling the entire summer in this contraption!


Good for you!
I certainly hope that you will consider joining us at the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah








It's practically in your own back yard!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats and welcome...the 'roos are still taking over!

We use 2 Honda 2k watt generators with the parallel cable. It's got enough power for whatever we need, and if we're camping in the cooler weather, all we have to tote around is one. I store both of em under the queen slide when it's pushed in for travel. As for while we're camping I bought a hefty padlock and one of the heavy duty 'uncuttable' cables to secure them to the frame in front of the bumper. We usually stick them under the slide while its extended to help keep them out of the weather.


----------



## Duc995 (May 7, 2007)

mik0445 said:


> Congrats and welcome...the 'roos are still taking over!
> 
> We use 2 Honda 2k watt generators with the parallel cable. It's got enough power for whatever we need, and if we're camping in the cooler weather, all we have to tote around is one. I store both of em under the queen slide when it's pushed in for travel. As for while we're camping I bought a hefty padlock and one of the heavy duty 'uncuttable' cables to secure them to the frame in front of the bumper. We usually stick them under the slide while its extended to help keep them out of the weather.


Thanks! Do you run them under the slide out while you are sleeping? Sounds like a no no for Carbon Monoxide (CO) poisoning - not to mention the noise!

Thanks for the suggestion on the place to store the Hondas while driving!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. G said:


> Congrats and welcome...the 'roos are still taking over!
> 
> We use 2 Honda 2k watt generators with the parallel cable. It's got enough power for whatever we need, and if we're camping in the cooler weather, all we have to tote around is one. I store both of em under the queen slide when it's pushed in for travel. As for while we're camping I bought a hefty padlock and one of the heavy duty 'uncuttable' cables to secure them to the frame in front of the bumper. We usually stick them under the slide while its extended to help keep them out of the weather.


Thanks! Do you run them under the slide out while you are sleeping? Sounds like a no no for Carbon Monoxide (CO) poisoning - not to mention the noise!

Thanks for the suggestion on the place to store the Hondas while driving!
[/quote]

We have ran them under the slide without a problem. There should be enough air that CO would not be a problem, and we usually don't have the windows open. Our alternate location, when not under the slide, is about 2 feet to the side of the camper. The slide is sealed and the CO detector is right next to the slide in our tt. As for the noise, I spent almost $2k on generators for a reason. You can barely hear them inside the tt, actually I can't hear them run when the heater is on. We like 'gray' noise when we sleep, so the generators provide that, and if someone tried to be dishonest in the middle of the night we'd be more likely to wake up.


----------



## Duc995 (May 7, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Congrats and welcome...the 'roos are still taking over!
> 
> We use 2 Honda 2k watt generators with the parallel cable. It's got enough power for whatever we need, and if we're camping in the cooler weather, all we have to tote around is one. I store both of em under the queen slide when it's pushed in for travel. As for while we're camping I bought a hefty padlock and one of the heavy duty 'uncuttable' cables to secure them to the frame in front of the bumper. We usually stick them under the slide while its extended to help keep them out of the weather.


Thanks! Do you run them under the slide out while you are sleeping? Sounds like a no no for Carbon Monoxide (CO) poisoning - not to mention the noise!

Thanks for the suggestion on the place to store the Hondas while driving!
[/quote]

We have ran them under the slide without a problem. There should be enough air that CO would not be a problem, and we usually don't have the windows open. Our alternate location, when not under the slide, is about 2 feet to the side of the camper. The slide is sealed and the CO detector is right next to the slide in our tt. As for the noise, I spent almost $2k on generators for a reason. You can barely hear them inside the tt, actually I can't hear them run when the heater is on. We like 'gray' noise when we sleep, so the generators provide that, and if someone tried to be dishonest in the middle of the night we'd be more likely to wake up.
[/quote]

Good to know!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I didn't like putting mine under the slide so I came up with this. It was $19.00 at Wal-Mart and listed as a portable pet shelter. It's perfect for what I use it for. I can place the generator as far away from the TT as the chain and power cord will allow. With the remote control, it's great.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We always used ours under the slide, with a cable-lock around the bumper;








Can't say we ever ran it while we slept - never ran it for more than 1 - 2 hours at a time, actually. We did run it several times while we were inside eating, and there were no fumes.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I didn't like putting mine under the slide so I came up with this. It was $19.00 at Wal-Mart and listed as a portable pet shelter. It's perfect for what I use it for. I can place the generator as far away from the TT as the chain and power cord will allow. With the remote control, it's great.


I love the idea, just extra stuff to bring on the trip. I guess it would pay off though, after a night or two of upsetting the DW, looks kinda cozy!


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

mik0445 said:


> I didn't like putting mine under the slide so I came up with this. It was $19.00 at Wal-Mart and listed as a portable pet shelter. It's perfect for what I use it for. I can place the generator as far away from the TT as the chain and power cord will allow. With the remote control, it's great.


I love the idea, just extra stuff to bring on the trip. I guess it would pay off though, after a night or two of upsetting the DW, looks kinda cozy!








[/quote]

How do you store the generator (s) in the OB in a way to reduce risk of gas smell inside the camper?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I didn't like putting mine under the slide so I came up with this. It was $19.00 at Wal-Mart and listed as a portable pet shelter. It's perfect for what I use it for. I can place the generator as far away from the TT as the chain and power cord will allow. With the remote control, it's great.


Clever! I like it!


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> I didn't like putting mine under the slide so I came up with this. It was $19.00 at Wal-Mart and listed as a portable pet shelter. It's perfect for what I use it for. I can place the generator as far away from the TT as the chain and power cord will allow. With the remote control, it's great.


I love the idea, just extra stuff to bring on the trip. I guess it would pay off though, after a night or two of upsetting the DW, looks kinda cozy!








[/quote]

How do you store the generator (s) in the OB in a way to reduce risk of gas smell inside the camper?
[/quote]

The Hondas, at least, have a shutoff valve for the vent on the fuel cap that you can either open while running it, or close it while traveling to keep the fumes inside and to keep it from spilling gas. The other brands may have the same, as well, but I've got no experience with those.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

caseyclan said:


> How do you store the generator (s) in the OB in a way to reduce risk of gas smell inside the camper?


I don't put it in the TT. Depending on how long I'm going for, I either put it in the truck bed or on a cargo carrier that mounts in the front hitch receiver I installed. When I need to carry my honey pot, and bicycles and other stuff fill up the truck bed, I use the carrier.


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

As moosegut stated, I leave my generator in the back of the truck bed.
I strap it towards the center from all 4 corner tie-downs.
The truck sides help diffuse the noise as well.


----------

